# Invertir dirección de giro a motor eléctrico de taladro



## zShackra

Hola, ¿qué tal? espero estén bien...

Tengo una duda, hace un tiempo me llegó un taladro de un amigo, me pidió que lo revisara a ver qué le sucedía... lo intenté probar lógicamente y al presionar el pulsador, el mandril del mismo comenzó a girar hacia la izquierda y al cabo de unos segundos, del taladro salió humo, aunado a este un olor a quemado con sobrecalentamiento del estator y rotor... por lo que solté el pulsador y decidí desarmarlo.

Al hacerlo me encuentro con que el pulsador está puenteado de modo que sólo sirva para cortar la fase, mientras que el neutro contacta directamente un terminal estator y uno de los carbones. Al activar el pulsador, se cierra el circuito y da paso a la fase de entrada del estator y el segundo carbón.

Por lógicos motivos, supongo alguien lo ha desarmado en el pasado, sin embargo, como soy tan sólo un neófito más en estos temas, pregunto...

Para invertir la dirección de giro del motor (para que gire hacia la derecha el mandril) ¿qué debería hacer? ¿invertir las lineas que contactan los carbones? ¿O solo las del embobinado del estator? ¿a qué se debe este comportamiento (humo, olor, temperatura)? (cabe destacar que si armo nuevamente el taladro, el escenario se repite, olor a quemado, temperatura alta y humo)

Saludos, espero me puedan orientar.


----------



## Scooter

Hay que invertir UNO de los bobinados, si inviertes los dos gira igual, lo mismo que si giras el enchufe


----------



## Cdma System

Huele a que se debe de rebobinar el motor primero y luego trabajar con las conexiones de la selectora, ayudaría mas si pones algunas fotos y datos del taladro en cuestión


----------



## zShackra

Entendido, tomaré unas fotos en cuanto llegue a casa del taladro en cuestión, allí anotaré el modelo y lo publicaré, sin embargo me queda una duda...

Este estator (desconozco si los de otros taladros también) está compuesto por dos bobinas, pero estas no se conectan a las líneas AC por separado, es decir la bobina #1 (arbitrariamente le puse ese número) se conecta a la corriente alterna directamente y la bobina #2 se alimenta de la bobina #1 por medio de un cable/puente, las escobillas se conectan por separado con otros cables que provienen igualmente de la corriente alterna.

Aquí es donde me pregunto ¿cómo se puede invertir?

En cuanto llegue a casa tomaré fotos del taladro...

Gracias por responder.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Huele a quemado.

Todos los taladros que he visto , los motores son SERIE , nunca he visto uno paralelo

Quizás por eso se esté quemando


----------



## fen2006

seguro que lo conectaron en paralelo y lo quemaron! los taladros se conectan en serie y el cambio de giro lo hacen con el estator


----------



## Scooter

Es cierto, suelen ser serie porque tienen mejor par. Digo suelen por si acaso, nunca he visto uno paralelo.


----------



## zShackra

Bien, aquí publico las fotografías que logré tomar del taladro desarmado, el mismo es un Black & Decker BH300-B3, más específicamente:







Aquí una foto del selector que se encontraba en la caja del taladro, el mismo se encuentra al parecer dañado pues considero le falta una pestaña de contacto y otra parece estar carcomida por motivos que desconozco:






Eje:






Estátor:






El bobinado en los lados que enfoco en estas dos fotografías que aparecen a continuación, está considerablemente más oscuro que el bobinado en otras áreas, como si estuviese quemado.





















Pulsador:


























Partiendo de aquí me pregunto ¿cómo invertir el giro del eje? Supongo que las bobinas están bien conectadas, considero que el problema proviene del puente en el pulsador (dónde debería ir el selector)...

Otra duda más ¿qué resistencia debería tener el bobinado del estátor?

Saludos.

*-- EDITO --*

Creo que estaba equivocado, la primera bobina recibe alimentación de la AC en el comienzo del conductor y al término del mismo (luego de terminar el bobinado) se conecta la próxima bobina por medio del cable blanco que se aprecia en las fotos (el puente), y al final del segundo inducido se conecta el neutro de la AC, cerrando el circuito, creando el electroimán, ergo supongo están conectadas en serie. Por lo que supongo, la forma de invertir el giro del eje, es invirtiendo los cables que se conectan a las escobillas, corríjanme si me equivoco por favor. Igualmente, suponiendo que invierto el orden de las escobillas, ¿qué reacción tendría esto? ¿el olor, temperatura y humo desaparecerían? O en dado caso, ¿sería necesario rebobinar el estátor?.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La llave de invertir giro se la ve rota y deberá anularse :






*Los cables esos grises están mal conectados.*

Ahora deberás reconectarlos de la siguiente manera



De línea a un carbón.
Del otro carbón a campo
Del otro campo a neutro.

Saludos !


----------



## fen2006

explicación mas fácil que hace DOSMETROS imposible... y hasta con dibujitos... pruebalo y si hay demasiada chispa en los carbones tendrías que rebobinar el inducido.
tambien prueba que el inducido no este ido a tierra.


----------



## zShackra

Bueno, informo que, tomando nota de lo que *DOSMETROS* me ha indicado, he conectado el taladro completamente en serie y el mismo funciona sin problemas, lo dejé con giro hacia la derecha...

Sin embargo me queda la duda, ¿a qué se debía el olor, alta temperatura y humo provenientes del taladro en su estado de mala conexión? ¿a las escobillas? ¿por qué?...

Saludos y gracias, podemos dar por resuelto el problema...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me alegro que lo tengas funcionando .

Al romperse la llave inversora alguien intentó anularla y conectó mal los cables grises , dejando ambos bobinados (rotor y campo-estator) en paralelo. Eso produce un consumo de corriente terrorífico. Unos segundos más de prueba y hubiera fallecido , se salvó de  . . . suerte 




Saludos !


----------



## zShackra

Entendido, esta fue la primera vez que chequeé taladro, un gusto aprender como funcionan, gracias .

Doy por concluido el problema, no sé si aquí se acostumbre a cerrar los temas una vez resueltos, de ser así, siéntanse libres de hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Juanga

amistad es buenos dias esperó alguien me oriente tengo un taladro black&decker uso casero su rotación es solo en un sentido es posible cambiar el sentido de la rotación  
( tiene rotación a un sentido de fabricante)


----------



## Fogonazo

Es posible, pero como el fabricante *NO *previó el cambio de sentido de giro, si lo haces seguramente perderás bastante potencia y/o en el colector saltaran unas feas chispas.

La inversión se logra cambiando la polaridad del rotor respecto de la polaridad del estator de la herramienta, Invirtiendo la conexión de los cables


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fogonazo dijo:


> Invirtiendo la conexión de los cables


de los carbones.

Ese taladro tendrá 40 años , eran Ingleses.


----------



## Juanga

Me quedó claro gracias amistades.
No me dedicó a la electrónica sólo me gusta alimentar un poco más lo poco qué sé, no hay imposibles


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> de los carbones.
> 
> Ese taladro tendrá 40 años , *eran Ingleses*.


Seep, supe tener uno de estos 




Juanga dijo:


> Me quedó claro gracias amistades.
> No me dedicó a la electrónica sólo me gusta alimentar un poco más lo poco qué sé, no hay imposibles


Con el solo fin de "Fastidiar" un poco : _"Esto no sería electrónica sino electricidad/electromecánica"_


----------



## Ramoncho80

Buenas tardes, tengo un problema con un taladro dewalt. lo compre de nuevo asique nadie le metio mano, mi hermano le cambio barbones y los conecto al reves, creo que no pasa nada pero ahora lo desarme y le conecte los carbones como va, para esto tuve que alargar los cables porque no llegaban, el problema ahora es que solo gira para la izquierda y para la derecha calienta el estator. hace un sonido como si quisiera andar pero queda sin moviemiento, cuando cambio el giro vuelve a andar bien para la izquierda, cual puede ser el problema?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Scooter

No entiendo muy bien lo que explicas pero a veces las escobillas toman forma y van mal en sentido contrario.


----------



## Ramoncho80

Son nuevas, pero puedo probar cambiarlas de lado


----------



## analogico

Ramoncho80 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, tengo un problema con un taladro dewalt. lo compre de nuevo asique nadie le metio mano, mi hermano le cambio barbones y los conecto al reves, creo que no pasa nada pero ahora lo desarme y le conecte los carbones como va, para esto tuve que alargar los cables porque no llegaban, el problema ahora es que solo gira para la izquierda y para la derecha calienta el estator. hace un sonido como si quisiera andar pero queda sin moviemiento, cuando cambio el giro vuelve a andar bien para la izquierda, cual puede ser el problema?
> 
> Muchas Gracias


si tuviste que alargar los cables por que no llegaban entoces lo armastes mal


----------



## Ramoncho80

Por que? las conexiones las puse igual que original. los carbones que compre tenían cable mas corto porque son genéricos.


----------



## analogico

Ramoncho80 dijo:


> Por que? las conexiones las puse igual que original. los carbones que compre tenían cable mas corto porque son genéricos.


pues algo mas cambio
es dificil adivinar


----------



## Scooter

Creo que lo mejor es explicar todo lo que uno ha hecho como y de que manera en lugar de dar pos sabidas las cosas.


----------



## pepeohm

los carbones NO tienen nada que ver que los pongas de una manera u otra, si de una manera no llega el terminal AL TORNILLO DE CONEXION DE OTRA MANERA SI LLEGARA,  el cambio de giro se hace en el interruptor, y los cables que van del interruptor a las escobillas seran los que has colocado mal, pero no los carbones, revisa esas conexiones


----------



## Ramoncho80

Hola, antes que nada muchas gracias. Loa carbones no son lo mismo que las escobillas? Igual lo lleve al service dewalt y me dicen que debe ser bobina de rotor o estaror. veremos que me dicen.


----------



## pepeohm

Ramoncho80 dijo:


> Hola, antes que nada muchas gracias. Loa carbones no son lo mismo que las escobillas? Igual lo lleve al service dewalt y me dicen que debe ser bobina de rotor o estaror. veremos que me dicen.


claro que si, los carbones y las escobillas son la misma cosa, pero eso no es lo que cambia el sentido de giro
saludos


----------



## Practic woman

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La llave de invertir giro se la ve rota y deberá anularse :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Los cables esos grises están mal conectados.*
> 
> Ahora deberás reconectarlos de la siguiente manera
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 113373
> 
> De línea a un carbón.
> Del otro carbón a campo
> Del otro campo a neutro.
> 
> Saludos !


Hola. Perdon que no se ni como se llama cada parte. Tengo un taladro sin giro y como tiene cortada la parte donde va el engranaje y el motor esta bien decidi usarlo para desatornillar ya que mi taladro con reversa me lo robaron. Seguí el planito el perno estriado gira. No así el hueco de forma exagonal donde se aloja supongo el engranaje cortado. No se explicarme mejor pero quiero saber si cambiar los cables que van a los carbones estaba bien para este taladro que no tiene reversa. Esos dos cables son los que salen del bobinado. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cruzas los cables que alimentan los carbones . . .  no todos los motores aceptan el cambio de giro.


----------



## Fogonazo

Practic woman dijo:


> Hola. Perdon que no se ni como se llama cada parte. Tengo un taladro sin giro y como tiene cortada la parte donde va el engranaje y el motor esta bien decidi usarlo para desatornillar ya que mi taladro con reversa me lo robaron. Seguí el planito el perno estriado gira. No así el hueco de forma exagonal donde se aloja supongo el engranaje cortado. No se explicarme mejor pero quiero saber si cambiar los cables que van a los carbones estaba bien para este taladro que no tiene reversa. Esos dos cables son los que salen del bobinado. Gracias


Si gira en sentido inverso pero los carbones chisporrotean mucho es de los motores a los que *NO *les complace girar en reversa


----------



## Practic woman

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si gira en sentido inverso pero los carbones chisporrotean mucho es de los motores a los que *NO *les complace girar en reversa


Ni se mueve. Gracias


----------



## sebsjata

Chisporoteen o no, debería de moverse, como hiciste el cambio? fotos


----------

